# Constantly hungry after refeed day.



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

Hi guys, im doing a ckd diet and i find the day after my refeeds im am constantly hungry as if everything i eat is immediatley absorbed.

Is this a sign that my metabolism has fired up from the refeed?

and before anyone says, its not through undereating, trust me.

Should i eat more until im satisfied or just stick to the plan?

cheers all.


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

I would stay away from doughnuts as it's meant to be a carb up not a refeed/cheat day. Stick to simple sugars for the first 12 hours eating x1.5 carbs you weight in kg every 2-3 hours. so if you weigh 80kg eat 120g of simple carbs every 2-3 hours.

Keep fat to below your weight in kg too, best foods are dextrose/soreen/pancakes/fruit loaf/low fat yog/cereal/bagels/white bread/muller rice/honey/syrup/jam/popcorn ect........ this way should stop you bloating and give you good glycogen compensation.


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

Im not having issues with the reffed day its the day after! im just constantly hungry no matter how much i eat.


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

I wouldn't worry about it if you have a good bit of will power.

It's just a sign the refeed is doing it's job and working speeding up the metabolism. Are you finding you easily sweat then too?


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

yep! sweat just running up the stairs lol.


----------

